# اليوم المفقود فى الزمن



## مونيكا 57 (19 يوليو 2010)

*اليوم المفقود فى الزمن*​ 



 



*هل علمت أن برامج الفضاء مشغولة اليوم لتثبت إن *
*ما يقال عنه فى الكتاب المقدس " خرافة " ما هو إلا حقيقة ؟ *
*احد مستشارى الأمور المتعلقة بالفضاء ، أدلى بالحديث التالى :- *
*.... اعتقد أن أعجب الأشياء التى أعطاها لنا اليوم الله اليوم ، *
*هو ما حدث لعلماء الفلك وعلماء الفضاء فى مدينة جرينبلت . *
*كانوا يدرسون ويفحصون موقع *
*ومركز الشمس والقمر والكواكب الأخرى*
*التى فى الفضاء فى غضون المائة أو الألف سنة القادمة .*
*قالوا يجب إن نعرف هذا ، *
*حتى إذا أرسلنا مراكب فضاء ، لا تصطدم فى مدارها بشىء ، *
*يجب نحدد مدراها من مدار الكواكب الأخرى حتى تسير جميعها فى *
*وفاق تام تجنباً للكوارث . وباستعمال العقل الالكترونى عبر القرون ، *
*جاء إلى نقطة ما ووقف وأصدر إشارة حمراء ،*
*وهذا يعنى أن هناك خطأ أما *
*فى المعلومات المغذية له أو عطل أخر ،*
*جاء رئيس قسم الصيانة وفحص وبحث ،*
*وقالوا هناك يوم مفقود فى السنوات الغابرة ، فتحيروا وارتبكوا ، لكن لم تكن إجابة .*
*قال احد الأعضاء وكان متدينا *
*" اذكر وأنا صغير فى مدرسة الأحد ،*
*أن المدرسة حدثتنا أن الشمس وقفت*
*فى كبد السماء يوما ما . فلم يصدقوه ،*
*حتى احضروا الكتاب المقدس *
*وفى سفر يشوع وجدوا شيئا غريبا ! *
*قال الرب ليشوع وهو يحارب أعداءه ، *
*لا تخف ، .... أما يشوع فإذا أراد أن *
*ينهى الحرب قبل حلول الظلام قال :*
*يا شمس دومى على جبل جبعون ....*
*إلى إن وصلوا إلى القول ، فوفقت الشمس فى كبد *
*السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل .*
*( يشوع 10 : 11-14 ) *
*فقال علماء الفضاء ، ها هو اليوم المفقود ،*
*وعملوا فى جهاز العقل الالكترونى ورجعوا به إلى الوراء *
*وإذا بالدائرة تقف ولم تقفل تماما ، وبالرجوع إلى أيام يشوع*
*وجد إن اليوم ناقص فكان 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة . *
*لم تكن يوما كاملا ، لان الكتاب يقول نحو يوم كامل . *
*كل كلمة فى الكتاب المقدس لها قيمتها وأهميتها . *
*استمر العلماء فى حيرتهم بسبب الأربعين الدقيقة الباقية ، *
*فى غضون الإلف سنة الآتية تتضاعف كثيرا جدا ،*
*فقال ذلك العضو المتدين ،*
*انه يوجد فى مكان أخر فى الكتاب المقدس أن *
*الشمس رجعت إلى الوراء ... *
*فأتهمهم رفاقه بالجنون ، لكنهم مع ذلك احضروا الكتاب المقدس ، *
*وإذا فى ( 2 ملو 20 : 8- 11 )*
*حزقيا النبى وهو على فراش الموت ، جاءه اشعيا النبى *
*وقال له أن الرب سمع صلاته *
*وانه سوف يشفى ولا يموت فقال حزقيا وما العلامة ؟ *
*أجاب اشعياء هل يمتد الظل عشر درجات ؟ *
*فقال حزقيال لا ، بل ليرجع إلى الوراء عشرة درجات ،*
*فدعا اشعياء النبى الرب وارجع الظل بالدرجات*
*التى نزل بها بدرجات *
*آحاز عشر درجات إلى الوراء . وعشر درجات هى *
*بالتمام 40 دقيقة ،*
*إذن 23 ساعة و 20 دقيقة مضاف إليها 40 دقيقة *
*يساوى يوما كاملا . *
*وهذا هو اليوم الذى يجب على علماء الفضاء أن يسجلوه ،*
*بصفته اليوم المفقود ، وسجلوه فعلا فى سجلاتهم . *
*هذا ما كتبته جريدة عالمية غير دينية ، كل محرروها لا يهمهم الدين .*
*إلا تثبت هذه القصة صدق ودقة كلمة الله . *
*إن كل كلمة وكل حرف يسجله الروح القدس فى الكتاب*
*المقدس له قصده ن وله معناه وله أهميته لهذا قال يسوع*
*" فتشوا الكتب " ( يوحنا 5 : 39 ) . *
*لقد اثبتوا صدق الكتاب المقدس ودقة تعبيره *
*وهم لا يقصدون لذا وجب أن نؤمن ونطيع .*
*نقلا عن مجلة " ذى ايفننج ورلد*​ 
*http://www.hamsat-haya.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=262&Itemid=117"*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك 

ربنا يعوضك علي الموضوع المميز ده


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا

شكراااااا على المعلومة القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يعوضك علي الموضوع المميز ده


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> مونيكا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومة القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (21 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع خطييير جدا *
*دائما الكتاب المقدس بيثبت صحته*
*وفى اللينك احدهم الى امن بالمسيحية كمان*
http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/j/joshuaday.htm

*شكرا على الموضوع المهم مونيكا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *موضوع خطييير جدا *
> *دائما الكتاب المقدس بيثبت صحته*
> *وفى اللينك احدهم الى امن بالمسيحية كمان*
> http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/j/joshuaday.htm
> ...



*ميرسى جيلان لمرورك الجميل
وميرسى حبيبتى لإضافة هذا  اللينك المهم
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك







​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يوليو 2010)

*وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا: 
«هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْحَقُّ، الَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ
الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ
وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ 
(رؤ  3 :  7)​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يوليو 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا:
> «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الْقُدُّوسُ الْحَقُّ، الَّذِي لَهُ مِفْتَاحُ دَاوُدَ
> الَّذِي يَفْتَحُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يُغْلِقُ
> وَيُغْلِقُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَفْتَحُ
> (رؤ  3 :  7)​*



*أشكرك صوت صارخ على المرور
الرب يباركك







​*


----------



## نفرتاري (21 يوليو 2010)

*بجد موضوع جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومهم اوى يا مونيكا
ويستحق القييم وانتى كمان تستحقى تقييم  باسم الصليب فعلا كل حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس
ميرسى بجد يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع ده ربنا يباركك*


----------



## mero_engel (24 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع رائع مونيكا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## govany shenoda (25 يوليو 2010)

ميرسى بجد يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع ده
 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يوليو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *بجد موضوع جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ومهم اوى يا مونيكا
> ويستحق القييم وانتى كمان تستحقى تقييم  باسم الصليب فعلا كل حاجة فى الكتاب المقدس
> ميرسى بجد يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع ده ربنا يباركك*



*أشكرك نفرتارى حبيبتى على المرور والتقييم
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يوليو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رائع مونيكا *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



*ميرسى ميرو حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسى بجد يا جميل على الموضوع الرائع ده
> ربنا يباركك​



*ميرسى حبيبتى جيوفانى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2010)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا مونيكا
شكرا على المعلومات
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

موضوع حلو اوى 
و معلومات جميلة 
ربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 يوليو 2010)

*موضوووووووع روعة اوى

كل اكتشاف جديد فى اى مجال بيدى تاكيد لكلام انجيلنا
ميرسى لك كتير ماما مونيكا 
سلام يسوع معاكى
*​


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جمييل ومميز جدا
ميرسى ليكى مو نيكا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يوليو 2010)

مرسي للمعلومة المهمة
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 يوليو 2010)

*واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
موضوع متميز بجد
ثانكس ع الموضوع الهايل
يستحق احلى تقيم
بس جيت احط تقيم مش رضى بجد
تتعوض ف موضوع تانى بجد
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك حياتك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## العجايبي (25 يوليو 2010)

_موضوع جميل جداا
تسلمى ايدك​_


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااائعه يا مونيكا
> شكرا على المعلومات
> ربنا يعوضك​



*ميرسى كوكومان لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى
> و معلومات جميلة
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوووووووع روعة اوى
> 
> كل اكتشاف جديد فى اى مجال بيدى تاكيد لكلام انجيلنا
> ميرسى لك كتير ماما مونيكا
> ...



*ميرسى دى دى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع جمييل ومميز جدا
> ميرسى ليكى مو نيكا



*ميرسى جرجس لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مرسي للمعلومة المهمة
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2010)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> موضوع متميز بجد
> ثانكس ع الموضوع الهايل
> يستحق احلى تقيم
> ...



*ميرسى سيمون حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
 وعلى محبتك

الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2010)

العجايبي قال:


> _موضوع جميل جداا
> تسلمى ايدك​_



*ميرسى العجايبى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>



*ميرسى  حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (28 يوليو 2010)

*يُثبت لمدة اسبوووع مع احلى تقييم*
*شكرا مونيكا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يُثبت لمدة اسبوووع مع احلى تقييم*
> *شكرا مونيكا*





*أشكرك جيلان حبيبتى على التعب والمجهود
الرب يبارك خدمتك
وأشكر كليمو أيضا على التعب والمجهود
الرب يكلل تعبكم بالنجاح







​*


----------



## احمد555 (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن يقول المسلمون ان لديهم دليل على ذلك في كتابهم المقدس (القرآن)


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يوليو 2010)

احمد555 قال:


> شكرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن يقول المسلمون ان لديهم دليل على ذلك في كتابهم المقدس (القرآن)




*حتي في دي كمان

طب فين دليلك ياعم احمد​*


----------



## جيلان (31 يوليو 2010)

*ده القسم الثقافى مش الاسلامى*
*تمام*
ممنوع المناقشات الدينية من فضلكم ..


----------



## مورا مارون (2 أغسطس 2010)

*



*​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع ويستحق التثبيت

شكرا ليكي يا مونيكا​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع رائع ويستحق التثبيت
> 
> شكرا ليكي يا مونيكا​



*أشكرك أخىCoptic Man على مرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى ليكى مونيكا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع حلو خاااااااااااااااااالص
أشكرك استاذتى
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى مونيكا على هذا الموضوع الرائع.*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.*



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> موضوع حلو خاااااااااااااااااالص
> أشكرك استاذتى
> سلام ونعمه لكم



*ميرسى أبو تربو  لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أغسطس 2010)

مورا مارون قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Bent Christ (10 أغسطس 2010)

_بجد معلومه قيمه جدا جدا جدا​_


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 أغسطس 2010)

mareen1993 قال:


> _بجد معلومه قيمه جدا جدا جدا​_



*أشكرك مارين لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (12 أغسطس 2010)

*يُفك لانتهاء المدة
شكرا حبيبتى*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *يُفك لانتهاء المدة
> شكرا حبيبتى*



*أشكرك جيلان​*


----------



## just member (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل موضوعك جدا يا امى  ومتكامل
شكرا اكتير الك ربنا يباركك ويبارك محبتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

just member قال:


> جميل موضوعك جدا يا امى  ومتكامل
> شكرا اكتير الك ربنا يباركك ويبارك محبتك



ميرسى ابنى  الحبيب لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أكتوبر 2011)

لم اري في حياتي دقه 
كهذه 
يا كونيكا الكتاب دقيق اوي في معلوماته 
الف شكر


----------



## حمصية مزاجية (25 أكتوبر 2011)

ما دام الكتاب المقدس من عند الله فلابد أن يوجد فيه أيات تثبت عظمة الله 
وهذه الحادثة ليست الاولى
فهناك أيات كثيرة تتحدث عن الاعجاز العلمي 
سواء أكانت في الكتاب المقدس أو في الكتب السماوية الأخرى 
التي نزلت من عند الله
​


----------



## حمصية مزاجية (25 أكتوبر 2011)

نسيت أشكرك كونيكا
شكرا كتير على الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا للمعلومات الجميله
سلام ونعمه*​


----------

